# Eingabefelder und Buttons



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr an alle!

Mein erstes Problem in diesem Jahr besteht in Eingabefeldern und Buttons die ich mit CSS etwas von Standartfeldern bzw Buttons abheben möchte. Nun mein Problem:
Ich habe zwei Styles erzeugt. Winmal für die Eingabefelder und einmal für den button. Die Ränder der jeweiligen Objekte sollen nur 1px und in schwarz dargestellt werden. soweit so gut.. die CSS hab ich.. funktioniert auch bei den Eingabefeldern. Allerdings hat der Button trotz gleichen Style einen dickeren rand als die Eingabefelder. Habe es auch mit einem Style der extra für den Button erstellt wurde versucht... jedoch ohne positives ergebniss.

Her mal der Code (der ganze Code der CSS):
.login {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-style: normal;
	line-height: 10px;
	font-weight: normal;
	text-transform: none;
	color: #074483;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-color: #002653;
	height: 15px;
	width: 70px;
	border: 1px solid #000000;
	padding: 0px;
	margin: 1px;

}
.button {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #074483;
	background-color: #00264B;
	border: 1px solid #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
	height: 15px;
	width: 40px;
	margin: 1px;
	padding: 0px;
	font-size: 9px;

	}

	BODY { SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #476787; SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #476787; SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #ffffff; SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #377099;
       font-family:Verdana; 
      font-size:10pt; 
	 } 

    .tabelle { 
     font-family:Verdana; 
     font-size:10pt; 

	 } 

Und hier der Link zur Seite wo man das Resultat sieht:
Seite

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im vorraus!

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Du meinst die kaum zu findenden unten rechts?
Im FF haben alle einen Rahmen von 1 px, soweit ich das erkennen kann.
Im IE hatte ich das auch desöfteren.
Er markiert damit diesen Button als aktiv, also, wenn Enter gedrückt wird, wird der Button abgeschickt.
Du könntest evtl. versuchen, mit JavaScript dem Button den Fokus zu klauen, aber, dazu müsstest Du den Fokus schon bis in die Adressleiste bringen. Und sowie jemand in die Seite klickt, ist er wieder aktiv.
Ich glaube, das fällt nur eingeweihten (negativ) auf.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Die Seite sieht ja sehr ansprechend aus, aber das Menü kann ich nur erkennen, wenn ich auf 10 cm an den Bildschirm herangehe, genauso verhält es sich mit dem Buttonrahmen, also mach Dir darum keine sorgen.


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Unten links! Ja es ist nur ein kleiner optischer fehler... ich mcih stört der irgendwie. Auf anderen Seiten wurden ja auch eigene Buttons mit neer CSS angepasst und die haben nciht sowas.  

Danke für Dein Lob! Freut einen immer sowas zu hören! DANKE!


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Ups.... Ausversehen auf Zitieren gekommen... naja wollte sagen das die Seite noch lange nicht Fertig ist


----------



## Budman (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Das einzige was mir einfällt, wäre den Button als button abzuschalten, und mittels CSS das ganz selbst zu definieren. Allerdings hat man dann den onPress-Effekt eines Buttons nicht mehr.

Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, den Fokus auf den Button abzuschalten (also die FokusFunktion im IE), nicht so wie hpvw meint, sondern einfach dem Button sagen "verändere Dich nciht" beim Fokus.

Aber frag mich bitte ncht wie, ich hab das mal irgendwo gelesen, hab's aber noch nie gebruacht, deshalb keine Ahnung mehr... Sorry, da müsstest Du mal suchen.

Gruss


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Henkeyy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für Dein Lob! Freut einen immer sowas zu hören! DANKE!


Gerngeschehen, aber bedenke auch den kleinen Kritikpunkt. Vielleicht kannst du ja für etwas mehr Kontrast zwischen Schrift und Hintergrund im Menü sorgen.


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Budman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Das einzige was mir einfällt, wäre den Button als button abzuschalten, und mittels CSS das ganz selbst zu definieren. Allerdings hat man dann den onPress-Effekt eines Buttons nicht mehr.


Wäre mir egal... der Effekt sollte sowieso weg. Sag mir nur wie =)

@hpvw:

Ich weis nicht was Du meinst... Ich kann die Schrift in den Links gut lesen... Oder was meinst Du?

Was sagen denn die anderen... sollte die Schrift heller

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Ich habe im angehängten Bild mal markiert, was ich meine.
Mein Monitor hat ca. 120 dpi, das ist etwas kleiner als üblich, aber auch moderne Notebooks haben zum Teil eine ähnliche Auflösung.
Du musst auch bedenken, dass die User unterschiedliche Farbkonfigurationen an ihren Monitoren haben. Ich habe mich manchmal schon ganz schön gewundert, wie ein kräftiges Orange bei einem Bekannten eher aussah, wie Eigelb in einem hartgekochten Ei mit einem Touch Pink dazu.
Vielleicht sieht es bei Dir auf dem Monitor ja anders aus. Um die Lesbarkeit auf anderen Monitoren zu gewährleisten empfiehlt sich meist ein höherer Kontrast zwischen Schrift und Hintergrund.
Ich habe meinen Monitor lange nicht mehr eingestellt, vielleicht liegt es auch daran. Aber welcher normale User nutzt schon Kalibrierungsmechanismen, um z.B. druckidentische Farben auf seinem Monitor anzuzeigen, wenn er nicht gerade in einer Grafikschmiede arbeitet?
//EDIT: Auf dem Laptop mit ca. 90dpi ist es besser zu lesen, auf meinem CRT auch nach Kalibrierung nicht wesentlich besser.

Zum Thema nochmal: Du könntest versuchen, ob sich <button> anders verhält, oder eine Grafik erstellen und mit <input type="image"...> einbinden.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Also was mich wundert ist das auf der rechten Seite der Servertext schwarz ist.... sollte je nach Serverstatus Rot oder Grün sein. aber wie mache ich das dann mit dem Loginscript später... der button hat ja jetzt diese Post variable.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Sowohl <input type="image" name="loginaction">, als auch <button name="loginaction"> haben ein name-Attribut, Du solltest dann jedoch (PHP?) nur auf den Namen Wert legen (isset($_GET['loginaction']) und nicht auf den Inhalt achten, da die Browser gerade bei <button> unterschiedlich agieren.
Meintest Du das?

Ich habe mir übrigends gerade mal den Quelltext angeschaut, den solltest Du unbedingt noch mal durch den Validator schicken.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

hmm...hab keine Ahnung was der Validator von mir will   Wenn ich die Teile weg mache die er Rot gefärbt hat, dann gehts nicht mehr. Was soll ich machen?

Und wenn ich diese Zeile oben hinzufüge: <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
Dann wird alles verschoben


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Ein Anfang wäre, die html-Struktur einzuhalten:


```
<!DOCTYPE ...>
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta...>
<link..>
<style...>
Styleangaben
</style>
</head>
<body>
markup
nicht nochmal <body>!
</body>
</html>
```
Dann sollten die Meldungen des Validator klarer und verständlicher werden.


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

ich versteh das Ding nicht! Habe Deinen "HTML-Baum" eingehalten und trotzdem diese Fehler... warum zeigt er mir Fehler an es ist doch so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## hpvw (9. Januar 2005)

Du hast z.B. in Zeile 168 noch einen <body> stehen.
<style> Steht auch noch ausserhalb des head im Quelltext.
//EDIT:Was hier stand war Blödsinn und kam wohl durch die Darstellung im Validator
Jedes Bild (<img>) benötigt ein alt-Attribut zwingend, auch wenn dieses leer ist (alt="").
Kaufmännisches und (&) muss auch in Links (<a href="?bla=a&amp;blub=b">) als &amp; ausgezeichnet werden. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es richtig ist, im Link <a href="*?&*...">so zu verwenden, oder ob das & da nicht besser ganz weg muss.
Einige Fehler scheinen nur Tippfehler zu sein (z.B.:</br> oder color=/#00CC00/).

Gruß hpvw

Edit: valides Beispiel angehängt (.txt entfernen!)
Ich würde Dir noch empfehlen, das Design vollständig auf css umzustellen, das macht die Sache übersichtlicher.
HTML ist valide, css habe ich nicht geprüft.
Ein bisschen was ist beim Editieren vorlorengegangen. Ich habe es nicht wiedergefunden, aber das sollte sich noch wieder einfügen lassen.


----------



## Henkeyy (9. Januar 2005)

Hey das finde ich total nett von Dir das du mir so hilfst Dickes Lob! Aber im Quelltext können ja die php Befehle nicht angezeigt werden weil die ja vom Server bearbeitet werden. Zum Beispiel ist das Newsscript includet und die Serverabfrage auch. Das Newsscript ist nicht von mir sondern ist ein fertiges und geladenes. Kann es sein dieser Validator mit den CSS Zeug aus dem Newsscript nicht klar kommt 
Achja ich bin ab Montag beim Blockunterricht, heißt also das ich die woche nicht da sein werde. Bin aber immer an Wochenenden zuhause. Also nicht wundern wenn die Woche keine Antworten kommen... ist dann nicht weil ich Dich ignorieren will. Im Gegenteil! Wenn Du ICQ hast und nicht dagegen hast würde ich Dich adden.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## hpvw (10. Januar 2005)

In der Tat, das ist ein dickes Problem, dass man im PHP die Zeilen nicht wiederfindet, die einem der Validator nennt.
Daher auch meine Erfahrung, woraus der Tipp resultiert, möglichst viel an Design, auf das css zu schieben.
Das HTML-Markup wird damit übersichtlicher.
Aber durch diese mühsame Suche musst (solltest) Du wohl durch, der nächste Browser wird die HTML-Fehler vielleicht nicht so verzeihen, wie FF oder der aktuelle IE.
Insbesondere, das mit <style> und <body> mitten im <body> solltest Du verhindern können!?
Poste mal den Teil vom Code, der vom News-Skript kommt. Hast Du darauf überhaupt keinen Einfluss, nicht mal, wenn Du Dich mühsam durch den Code kämpfst? Oder steht der Dir gar nicht zur Verfügung?

Sorry, ich habe kein ICQ oder ähnliches.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Wunder Dich nicht, wenn ich am nächsten Wochenende nichts schreibe, da bin ich nämlich nicht da.


----------



## Henkeyy (14. Januar 2005)

Also das Newsscript besteht aus mehrehen Dateien! Welche jetzt auf die Startseite kommen weis ich nicht..... ich schau mla ob ich da was finde.

mfg
Henkeyy

+++++EDIT+++++

Also ich benutze Corenews2 und die Datein die auf der Startseite abgerufen wird beinhaltet folgenden Code: 

```
$extension = explode(".", $PHP_SELF);
    $ext_count = count($extension);
    $extension = "." . $extension[$ext_count-1];
    
    require("config".$extension);
    require_once("coresql".$extension);

    if (!function_exists("showCSSHeader")) {
    function showCSSHeader()
    {
        global $styledata;
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{header_size}", $styledata[header_size], $styledata[css_header]);
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{header_color}", $styledata[header_color], $styledata[css_header]);
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{news_size}", $styledata[news_size], $styledata[css_header]);
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{news_color}", $styledata[news_color], $styledata[css_header]);
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{smalltext_size}", $styledata[smalltext_size], $styledata[css_header]);
        $styledata[css_header] = str_replace("{smalltext_color}", $styledata[smalltext_color], $styledata[css_header]);
    
    print $styledata[css_header];
    print "\n";
    }
    }
    
    if (!function_exists("printNews")) {
    function printNews()
    {
        
        global $extension,
               $show,
               $styledata, 
               $options,
               $month,
               $year,
               $searchstring,
               $QUERY_STRING;
               
        require("config".$extension);
               
        $dbconn = new Coresql($db_server, $db_database, $db_account, $db_password);
        if ((isset($month)) && ($month != "") && (isset($year)) && ($year != "")) {
            switch ($month) {
                case "January":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "February":
                    if ($year % 4 == 0) {
                        $lastday = 29;
                    } else {
                        $lastday = 28;
                    }
                    break;
                case "March":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "April":
                    $lastday = 30;
                    break;
                case "May":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "June":
                    $lastday = 30;
                    break;
                case "July":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "August":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "September":
                    $lastday = 30;
                    break;
                case "October":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                case "November":
                    $lastday = 30;
                    break;
                case "December":
                    $lastday = 31;
                    break;
                default:
                    $lastday = 30;
            }
            $from = strtotime("1 $month $year 00:00:00");
            $to   = strtotime("$lastday $month $year 23:59:59");
            $query = "SELECT * FROM $newstable WHERE time > $from AND time < $to ORDER BY id DESC";
        } elseif ((isset($searchstring)) && ($searchstring != "")) {
            $query = "SELECT * FROM $newstable WHERE news_title LIKE '%$searchstring%' OR news_text LIKE '%$searchstring%' ORDER BY id DESC";
        } else {
            $query = "SELECT * FROM $newstable ORDER BY id DESC LIMIT 0,$options[news_nr]";
        }
        $newsdata  = $dbconn->fetchMultiple($query);
        
        if ($newsdata != "") {
            foreach ($newsdata as $result_detailed) {
                foreach ($result_detailed as $key=>$elem) {
                    
                    $userdata = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $usertable WHERE id = $elem[author_id]");
                    
                    $elem[news_title] = str_replace("\\'", "'", $elem[news_title]);
                    $elem[news_text]  = str_replace("\\'", "'", $elem[news_text]);
                    
                    $news_template = addslashes($styledata[template]);
                    
                    $news_template = str_replace("{newstitel}", $elem[news_title], $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("{news}", $elem[news_text], $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("<a ", "<a class=\\\"cnnews\\\" ", $news_template);
                    if ($elem[show_email]) {
                        $userdata[username] = "<a href=\\\"mailto:$userdata[email]\\\" class=\\\"cnsmalltext\\\">$userdata[username]</a>";
                    }
                    if (($options[use_icons]) && ($elem[icon_id])) {
                        $icondata = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $icontable WHERE id = $elem[icon_id]");
                        $icon = "<img src=\\\"corenews2/$options[icon_dir]$icondata[name]\\\" alt=\\\"$icondata[title]\\\">";
                    } else {
                        $icon = "";
                    }
                    $news_template = str_replace("{icon}", $icon, $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("{user}", $userdata[username], $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("{datum}", date($options[date_format], $elem[time]), $news_template);
                    if (($options[comments_allowed])) {
                        $countcomments = $dbconn->countRows("SELECT NULL FROM $commentstable WHERE news_id = $elem[id]");
                        $comments = "<a href=\\\"$PHP_SELF?$QUERY_STRING&news_id=$elem[id]\\\" class=\\\"cnsmalltext\\\">[ $countcomments Kommentar";
                        if ($countcomments != 1) {
                            $comments = $comments . "e";
                        } 
                        $comments = $comments . " ]</a>";
                    } else {
                        $comments = "";
                    }
                    $news_template = str_replace("{kommentare}", $comments, $news_template);
                    if (($elem[link] != "") && ($elem[link_text] != "")) {
                        if ($elem[link] == "") {
                            $link = $elem[link_text];
                        } else {
                            $link = "<a href=\\\"$elem[link]\\\" target=\\\"_blank\\\" class=\\\"cnsmalltext\\\">$elem[link_text]</a>";
                        }
                    } else {
                        $link = "";
                    }
                    $news_template = str_replace("{link}", $link, $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("{ausrichtung}", $options[news_alignment], $news_template);
                    
                    $news_template = str_replace("?>", "?><?php print \"", $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("<?php", "\"; ?><?php", $news_template);
                    $news_template = str_replace("?>\"; ?><?php print \"", "?><?php print \"", $news_template);
                    $news_template = "<?php print \"".$news_template."\"; ?>";
                    
                    eval ("?>".$news_template);  
                }
            } 
        }else {
            print "<div class=\"cnnews\">Keine News gefunden!</div>\n";
        }
        $close = $dbconn->close();
    }
    }
    
    if (!function_exists("printSingleNews")) {
    function printSingleNews()
    {
         
        global $extension,
               $newsdata, 
               $styledata, 
               $options,
               $news_id;
               
        require("config".$extension);
        
        $dbconn = new Coresql($db_server, $db_database, $db_account, $db_password);
        $result = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $newstable WHERE id = $news_id");
                
        $userdata = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $usertable WHERE id = $result[author_id]");
                
        $result[news_title] = str_replace("\\'", "'", $result[news_title]);
        $result[news_text]  = str_replace("\\'", "'", $result[news_text]);
                
        $news_template = addslashes($styledata[template]);
                
        $news_template = str_replace("{newstitel}", $result[news_title], $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("{news}", $result[news_text], $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("<a ", "<a class=\\\"cnnews\\\" ", $news_template);
        if ($result[show_email]) {
            $userdata[username] = "<a href=\\\"mailto:$userdata[email]\\\" class=\\\"cnsmalltext\\\">$userdata[username]</a>";
        }
        if (($options[use_icons]) && ($result[icon_id])) {
            $icondata = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $icontable WHERE id = $result[icon_id]");
            $icon = "<img src=\\\"corenews2/$options[icon_dir]$icondata[name]\\\" alt=\\\"$icondata[title]\\\">";
        } else {
            $icon = "";
        }
        $news_template = str_replace("{icon}", $icon, $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("{user}", $userdata[username], $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("{datum}", date($options[date_format], $result[time]), $news_template);
        $comments = "";
        $news_template = str_replace("{kommentare}", $comments, $news_template);
        
        if (($result[link] != "") && ($result[link_text] != "")) {
            $link = "<a href=\\\"$result[link]\\\" target=\\\"_blank\\\" class=\\\"cnsmalltext\\\">$result[link_text]</a>";
        } else {
            $link = "";
        }
        $news_template = str_replace("{link}", $link, $news_template);
        
        $news_template = str_replace("?>", "?><?php print \"", $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("<?php", "\"; ?><?php", $news_template);
        $news_template = str_replace("?>\"; ?><?php print \"", "?><?php print \"", $news_template);
        $news_template = "<?php print \"".$news_template."\"; ?>";
                
        eval("?>".$news_template);  
        $close = $dbconn->close();    
    }
    }
```


----------



## Henkeyy (14. Januar 2005)

Fortsetzung:

```
if (!function_exists("showComments")) {
    function showComments()
    {
        
        global $extension,
               $news_id,
               $author,
               $email,
               $title,
               $comment,
               $QUERY_STRING,
               $REMOTE_ADDR;
               
        require("config".$extension);
        
        print "<a name=\"comments\"></a><div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Kommentare:</b></div><br>\n";
               
        if (($author != "") && ($email != "") && ($title != "") && ($comment != "")) {
            $dbconn = new Coresql($db_server, $db_database, $db_account, $db_password);
            
            $author = addslashes($author);
            $email = addslashes($email);
            $title = addslashes($title);
            $comment = addslashes($comment);
            $time = time();
            
            $query = $dbconn->execQuery("INSERT INTO $commentstable (news_id, author, email, title, comment, time, ip) VALUES ($news_id, '$author', '$email', '$title', '$comment', '$time', '$REMOTE_ADDR')");
            $close = $dbconn->close();
            
            if ($query) {
                print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Kommentar erfolgreich eingetragen!</b></div><br>\n";
            } else {
                print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Fehler: Kommentar konnte nicht eingetragen werden!</b></div><br>\n";
            }    
        } elseif ((isset($author)) && ($author == "")) {
            print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Fehler: Bitte gib deinen Namen ein!</b></div><br>\n";
        } elseif ((isset($email)) && ($email == "")) {
            print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Fehler: Bitte gib deine E-Mail ein!</b></div><br>\n";
        } elseif ((isset($title)) && ($title == "")) {
            print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Fehler: Bitte gib einen Titel für den Kommentar ein!</b></div><br>\n";
        } elseif ((isset($comment)) && ($comment == "")) {
            print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Fehler: Bitte gib ein Kommentar ein!</b></div><br>\n";
        }
        
        $dbconn = new Coresql($db_server, $db_database, $db_account, $db_password);
        $commentdata = $dbconn->fetchMultiple("SELECT * FROM $commentstable WHERE news_id = $news_id ORDER BY id ASC");
        $close = $dbconn->close();
        
        if ($commentdata != "") {
            foreach ($commentdata as $result_detailed) {
                foreach ($result_detailed as $key=>$elem) {
                    print "<table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"5\">\n";
                    print "<tr>\n";
                    print "<td><div class=\"cncomments\"><b>".htmlspecialchars(stripslashes($elem[title]))."</b></td>\n";
                    print "</tr>\n";
                    print "<tr>\n";
                    print "<td><div class=\"cncomments\">".str_replace("\n", "<br>", htmlspecialchars(stripslashes($elem[comment])))."</td>\n";
                    print "</tr>\n";
                    print "<tr>\n";
                    print "<td>\n";
                    print "<i><div class=\"cncomments\">von ".htmlspecialchars(stripslashes($elem[author])).", am ".date("j. n. Y", $elem[time])." um ".date("G:i", $elem[time])."</i></td>\n";
                    print "</tr>\n";
                    print "</table>\n";
                    print "<br>\n";
                }
            }
        } else {
            print "<div class=\"cncomments\">Noch keine Kommentare vorhanden!</div>\n";
        }
        
        print "<form action=\"$PHP_SELF?$QUERY_STRING#comments\" method=\"post\">\n";
        print "<a name=\"newcomment\"></a>\n";
        print "<div class=\"cncomments\"><b>Neuer Kommentar:</b></div>\n";
        print "<table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"10\">\n";
        print "<tr>\n";
        print "    <td><div class=\"cncomments\">Dein Name:</div></td>\n";
        print "    <td><input type=\"text\" name=\"author\" maxlength=\"255\" value=\"$author\"></td>\n";
        print "</tr>\n";
        print "<tr>\n";
        print "    <td><div class=\"cncomments\">Deine E-Mail:</div></td>\n";
        print "    <td><input type=\"text\" name=\"email\" maxlength=\"255\" value=\"$email\"></td>\n";
        print "</tr>\n";
        print "<tr>\n";
        print "    <td><div class=\"cncomments\">Kommentartitel:</div></td>\n";
        print "    <td><input type=\"text\" name=\"title\" maxlength=\"255\" value=\"$title\"></td>\n";
        print "</tr>\n";
        print "<tr>\n";
        print "    <td valign=\"top\"><div class=\"cncomments\">Dein Kommentar:</div></td>\n";
        print "    <td><textarea name=\"comment\" cols=\"30\" rows=\"5\">$comment</textarea></td>\n";
        print "</tr>\n";
        print "</table>\n";
        print "<input type=\"submit\" value=\"Abschicken\">\n";
        print "</form>\n";
    }
    }
    
    if (!function_exists("showArchive")) {
    function showArchive()
    {
        print "<form action=\"$PHP_SELF?$QUERY_STRING\" method=\"post\">\n";
        print "<div class=\"cnnews\">Suchen nach: <input type=\"text\" name=\"searchstring\"> <input type=\"submit\" value=\"Suchen!\"></div>\n";
        print "</form>\n";
        print "<form action=\"$PHP_SELF?$QUERY_STRING\" method=\"post\">\n";
        print "<div class=\"cnnews\">Alle News vom\n";
        print "<select name=\"month\">\n";
        print "    <option value=\"January\">Januar</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"February\">Februar</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"March\">März</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"April\">April</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"May\">Mai</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"June\">Juni</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"July\">Juli</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"August\">August</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"September\">September</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"October\">Oktober</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"November\">November</option>\n";
        print "    <option value=\"December\">Dezember</option>\n";
        print "</select>\n";
        print "<select name=\"year\">\n";
        $thisyear = date("Y", time());
        for ($year = 2001; $year <= $thisyear; $year++) {
            print "<option>$year</option>\n";
        }
        print "</select>\n";
        print "<input type=\"submit\" value=\"Anzeigen!\">\n";
        print "<br><br><br>\n";
    }
    }

    $dbconn = new Coresql($db_server, $db_database, $db_account, $db_password);
    $options   = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $optionstable");
    $styledata = $dbconn->fetchArray("SELECT * FROM $styletable WHERE id = $options[use_style_id]");
    $close = $dbconn->close();
    
    if ($show == "css") {
        showCSSHeader();
    } elseif ($show == "purenews") {
        if ((isset($news_id)) && ($news_id != "")) {
            printSingleNews();
            if ($options[comments_allowed]) {
                showComments();
            }
        } elseif ($mode == "archive") {
            showArchive();
        } else {
            printNews();
        }    
    } else {
        showCSSHeader();
        if ((isset($news_id)) && ($news_id != "")) {
            printSingleNews();
            if ($options[comments_allowed]) {
                showComments();
            }
        } elseif ($mode == "archive") {
            showArchive();
        } else {
            printNews();
        }  
    }
    if (($options[show_copyright]) && ($show != "css")) {
        print "<div align=\"center\" class=\"cnsmalltext\">\n";
        print "<a href=\"http://www.coreslawn.de\" target=\"_blank\" class=\"cnsmalltext\">powered by Corenews 2.0.1</a><br>\n";
        print "&copy; 2002 by <a href=\"mailto:core@coreslawn.de\" class=\"cnsmalltext\">Core</a>\n";
        print "</div>\n";
    }
    
?>
```

Bisschen viel =) Aber das steht in der Datei


----------



## hpvw (14. Januar 2005)

Schreib das mal bitte in die passenden Code-Tags
[ php ]
Der php-code
[ / php]
Kannst Du ja noch mal editieren, und die Tags natürlich ohne Leerzeichen.
So ist das wirklich zu mühsam zu lesen.

Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich keine gravierenden html-Mängel, evtl. das cellpadding und - spacing in Deinem 2. Post, das ließe sich auch über css lösen.

Der Rest ist ja, soweit ich das sehe im wesentlichen über CSS-Klassen gelöst.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Henkeyy (14. Januar 2005)

Du meinst an Stelle von <? CODE ?> dies <php? CODE ?> oder?

++++edit+++

Also ich habe mir mal die Datei angeschaut und da steht schon php drin statt Fragezeichen. Oder habe ich Dich jetzt falsch verstanden? Ich kann Dir die *.php Datei auch schicken wenn Du willst.

++++edit 2++++

So hab glaub ich erraten was Du meintest =)

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## hpvw (14. Januar 2005)

Du müsstest nochmal herauskriegen, wo $styledata[template] herkommt.
Ich vermute, es wird irgendwo im Ordner, wo das Newsskript liegt eine oder mehrere Dateien sein, die HTML-Code mit Platzhaltern enthalten.
In dieser oder diesen Dateien sollte sich der meiste HTML-Code vom Newsskript befinden, vermute ich mal.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Henkeyy (14. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal einige male den Code angesehen und nichts gefunden was darauf hinweist das eine Datei includet wird oder so..... Die coresql und die config habe ich auch angesehen aber da stehen nur Passwörter und Datenbanknamen drin.... Habe aber nichts anderes gefunden worauf hier im Code hingewiesen wird...


----------



## hpvw (14. Januar 2005)

Was für Dateien gehören denn zum Newsskript, die nicht auf .PHP enden?
Du sagst, Du hast das Skript irgendwo geladen, wo denn?
Vielleicht schaust Du auch noch mal in Deinen eigenen Code, ob da z.B. irgendwo ein zweites mal <body> ausgegeben wird.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Henkeyy (14. Januar 2005)

manual.html und update.txt aber die HTML sachen können doch auch in php eingebunden worden sein. Dann steht da font-size=\"10\" statt font-size="10". hmm... ich finde das nicht leicht.... Ich befürchte das irgendwo in einer *.php des Newsscriptes diese Rahmeneinstellung steht.

++++EDIT++++

Also am Script schient es nicht zu liegen.... ich habe mal die Seite OHNE Script geladen.... immernoch der gleiche Fehler.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------

